# Zeilenumbruch in textarea eingeben können



## fritzje610 (12. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe in HTML ein Formular angelegt, dessen inputs usw. nach php übergeben werden.
Nun gibt es dirt auch eine texarea, die allerding meine Return-Tasten ignoriert. Das heisst, wenn ich einen Zeilenumruch eingeb, wird dieser allerdings nicht mit übergeben, sondern der gesamte Inhalt wird hintereinander weg in die Variable geschrieben. Etwa so:

Eingabetext RETURN
Das ist jetzt eine neue Zeile.

In der Variable steht nun aber: Eingabetext Das ist jetzt eine neue Zeile.

Wie kann ich das lösen, dass er meine Zeilenumbrüche auch so ausgibt ?


Vielen Dank für die Hilfe !  !  !


Gruß

Michael


----------



## drucko (12. Dezember 2007)

und:
http://de2.php.net/manual/de/function.nl2br.php
MfG


----------



## fritzje610 (12. Dezember 2007)

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass ich dann bei der Eingabe einfach ein \n beim gewünschten Zeilenumbruch eingebe und dann durch die nl2br  jage und darüber dann ausgebe ?


Gruß

Michael


----------



## Gumbo (12. Dezember 2007)

War dir meine Antwort nicht aufschlussreich genug?


----------



## fritzje610 (13. Dezember 2007)

Doch war sie, es funktioniert auch. Eine letzte Frage habe ich allerding noch, gibt es eine Funktion in php die mir folgende Ausgabe erlaubt:

12.34.5678 erster x-beliebiger Text

12.34.5678 zweiter x-beliebiger Text,
                 der aber in der zweiten Zeile weitergehen soll
                 ung ggf. noch eine dritte oder mehr Zeilen hat.

Im Eingabeformular wird es so eingegeben. Der Zeilenumbruch ist klar, aber wie kriege ich die  Ausrichtung der Texte hin, das die Anfangsbuchsten sauber untereinander stehen?


Danke ! 


Gruß

Michael


----------

